

Ask HN: Have you ever gotten up and danced around you made a piece of code work? - joe_the_user

I just some got QT animation working. For some reason I had felt like I never would down it. Have you found coding success to be really exhilarating?
======
epnk
Absolutely! The more difficult the code, the more jive in the dance. I've also
been known to "woohoo" and "aww yeah" as well.

I like it, like Shaun says above, it makes the tedium worthwhile.

------
shaunxcode
constantly, when working on things I am passionate about that is! It's what
makes "the grind" tolerable.

